# A new little slothead



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I missed the slot car show in Philly today because I had to be around to drive this guy home...










Jonathan was born Friday the 15th, 8 lbs 6 oz. This pic was taken before we left the hospital. Think I'm starting him too early?

--rick


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello there Park,
This calls for a major *Congratulations! :hat: *
He looks great and the pic shows you are a true slot-head, as hopefully he will be too.
Keep up the Good work!  
Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Rick, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
Congrats. Can't ever be to early for slots.  Hope everyone is doing well. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations Rick!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Congratulations, the controller looks right at home. I hope everyone is doing well. Get some sleep now cause it's going to be hard to later.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

ROFLMAO :lol:


How did you get that one past the track manager?


---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCJ said:


> ROFLMAO :lol:
> 
> 
> How did you get that one past the track manager?
> ...


 She was in the shower at the time. She saw it after we got home. Of course, she failed to see the humor.  But she's pretty tolerant of my obsession with the hobby...

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Did you you boil the controller in Hot Water 

A great big congrats Rick. That has to be some of your best work yet. Its a good thing they don't come by the case


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Well I had no idea you were expecting...congrats!

How did you get him to cry like that? I'll bet you dropped the car that was supposed to be in the pic 

Congrats!:thumbsup:


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

Congratulations! I hope Mom's doing well, too.


RussKit. Kid's got taste.


----------



## Pairadiceracing (Aug 30, 2004)

Congratulations and sweet dreams for the little guy!


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

A big congratulations Rick,
It's been so doggone long since we had one that size around our place that I alomost forgot what newborns look like! Have fun with the little one.
Circle Track DAC


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Congratulations,

I'm glad to see your hard work paid off. Now Andrew can have someone to blame for breaking all of daddys little cars.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Best wishes to Rick and the whole family. He's a real cute kid....BRAVO


----------

